# Hymer Battery Selector Switch



## MHv2

Poking around the Electroblock (EBL 101) in my Hymer while I fitted a Schaudt Surge Protector, I noticed a small slider switch on the Electroblock with legend Batterie Wahl which translates to Optional Battery (I assume this is the Leisure Battery?).

In the Hymer Manual this is labelled the Battery Selector Switch (lead acid / dryfill option).

(Is 'dryfill the same as Gel?)

Anyway, this Battery Selectr Switch has two settings 1) Blei Saure (lead acid) and 2) Blei Gel (lead gel).

The slider is against the Lead Acid setting but my Habitation battery is most definitely Gel ?? (Exide Gel Maintenance Free)

To make matters worse, the Hymer Manual states the following:

_*Battery Selector Switch

- if the battery switch is wrongly set, there is a danger that oxyhydrogen gas could build up and explode*_

_*- Incorrect setting of the Battery Selector Switch damages the living area battery

- The factory settings of the battery selector switch must not be changed * _

_- Further information can be obtained from the separate manual Transformer/Rectifier. (which needless to say, wasn't provided with the van )_

The first two warnings are quite disturbing!

My first Electroblock burnt out (which is why I've purchased the under/over voltage unit) and on checking this, the slider is against Blei Gel (lead gel) !!

So now I'm completely confused as well as worried if this is properly set.

It's all shut down at the moment but I'm anxious to find out soon so I'd be very interested to hear which setting other Hymer owners have selected if they have a Gel Leisure/Habitation Battery.


----------



## peejay

Hi;

I have an EBL101 fitted to mine and have recently changed my batteries from gels to lead acids.

It's fairly straightforward...

With Gels fitted the switch needs to be set to 'Blei Gel'.

With Lead acids fitted the switch needs to be set to 'Blei Saure'.

Its all to do with the different way the elektroblok charges the differing battery types, thats as much as I know about it, hopefully a techy can explain further.

Pete


----------



## trevorf

You must select the correct position for the type of batteries you have. 
The charging voltage is different, slightly lower for GEL and sealed batteries to avoid the plates gassing. 
As their name suggests, sealed batteries have no vent to allow gasses to escape.


Trevor


----------



## MHv2

Thanks - it would seem obious that if you have a 'Gel' leisure battery the switch should be set at 'Gel' 

If this is the case, the firm (Premier) that fitted it didn't set it correctly. I wonder what damage might have been caused.

Just one thought, the switch is labled 'Optional Battery' - this wouldn't be the Engine battery would it? Having looked at that I'm guessing it's lead acid as it says 'low maintenance' and appears to have a top-up capability.


----------



## JeanLuc

According to my translator (Mac widget) Batterie Wahl means "battery selection". I have an EBL99 but assume the 101 will work in the same way.

As stated Blei-Säure = Lead Acid and Blei-Gel = Gel.

The difference in the settings does not affect the charging voltage, but it does alter the time spent in phase 2 of the three charging stages.
During phase 1 the voltage rises progressively to a max of 14.3V (below the gassing voltage) during which time the charging current will be 18 amps (assuming the battery is well-discharged - lower current if only slightly discharged).
In phase 2 the voltage remains at 14.3V whilst the current falls back as the battery becomes charged. This is the stage that is influenced by the selector switch. If set to Blei-Säure, phase 2 lasts for one hour; if set to Blei-Gel it lasts for 8 hours.
Phase 3 is then the float-charge stage when the voltage falls to 13.8V and continues until the batteries are fully charged.

So in your case, using Gels with the switch set to Blei-Säure means they have probably never been fully charged as phase 2 has ended too soon. However, had you used Lead-acid batteries with the gel setting, there would have been a risk of gassing as phase 2 would have lasted too long.

If you ever switch to Elecsol batteries by the way, the correct setting is Blei-Säure.

A Gel battery can gas even with the correct setting. It happened to me when one of them developed a faulty cell and failed. (I had 2 x 80Ah Exide Gels prior to replacing them with 2 x Elecsol 110Ah.) The van was soon full of Hydrogen Sulphide. So, it is a good idea to vent the batteries to the outside, even if they are maintenance-free sealed units.

Philip


----------



## ThursdaysChild

IIRC the word " wahl" = "choose" or "select"
translating it as "optional" is misleading


----------



## MHv2

JeanLuc said:


> So in your case, using Gels with the switch set to Blei-Säure means they have probably never been fully charged as phase 2 has ended too soon. However, had you used Lead-acid batteries with the gel setting, there would have been a risk of gassing as phase 2 would have lasted too long.


Phllip, thanks very much for the comprehensive explanation.

First you're right of course - the correct translation is Battery Selector - I was reading something in the Hymer book when I wrote optional. Sorry about that.

The explanation you give suggests that at least the way it had been set turns out to be the safer given the fact that I have a Gel leisure battery. Which is a fluke but still a relief.

Given that I've never had a problem with battery power, I'm now wondering if given what you explain about the Exides (mine is an Exide) it isn't safer to leave the switch where it is!

The battery is in an outside locker though so vented I imagine to the outside - I'll check.

Thanks again.


----------



## MHv2

ThursdaysChild said:


> IIRC the word " wahl" = "choose" or "select"
> translating it as "optional" is misleading


You're right - apologies, I was reading something else at the time.
It definitely means 'Battery Selector'


----------



## JeanLuc

MHv2 said:


> The explanation you give suggests that at least the way it had been set turns out to be the safer given the fact that I have a Gel leisure battery. Which is a fluke but still a relief.
> 
> Given that I've never had a problem with battery power, I'm now wondering if given what you explain about the Exides (mine is an Exide) it isn't safer to leave the switch where it is!
> 
> The battery is in an outside locker though so vented I imagine to the outside - I'll check.
> 
> Thanks again.


I would suggest that you use the correct setting for the switch on the EBL. Despite my explanation (and I am NOT a qualified auto-electrician) you might have a hard time explaining to insurers or in a warranty claim if you had used the incorrect setting.

Also, just because the batteries are in a side locker, that does not mean they vent to the outside. We do not have the Alko double floor so I am guessing here, but I thought the lockers on Fiat-based vans had seals around the doors? If so, gas would build up inside the locker. To vent the batteries, you simply need two plastic tubes from the bleed pipes on the batteries and run them through a small hole in the floor of the locker. You will have to drill this. This assumes that there is a gas bleed point on the Exide Gels in the first place. I cannot remember. This information will be relevant however if, when the time comes to replace them, you opt for a different type of battery.

Philip


----------



## JockandRita

Thanks from me too Philip for the explanation. 

Just under 4 years ago, we were victims of the battery selector switch being at the wrong setting. Of the 3 x leisure batteries, one was an Exide gel, and two were FLA's which continually boiled themselves dry. I couldn't figure out a reason at the time, until I browsed the Elektroblok pages in the Hymer manual. 

I reset the selector for LA, changed all batteries for 3 x Elecsol 100's and haven't looked back since. They have only needed topping up once, although I do check them often. 
I wish to fit a Sterling Battery to Battery unit, and would suspect that the batteries would require topping up more frequently.................but that is another topic. :wink: 

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## peejay

I echo the thanks to Phillip for the excellent explanation :wink:



JockandRita said:


> I wish to fit a Sterling Battery to Battery unit, and would suspect that the batteries would require topping up more frequently.................but that is another topic. :wink:
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Jock.


Jock, I'm having a sterling b2b fitted soon as well. I thought that fitment would have the reverse effect as it charges the batteries in a more efficient manner :?: 
Certainly hope so as you cannot top up my elecsols, they are maintenance free :?

Apologies for wandering off topic :roll:

Pete


----------



## MHv2

JeanLuc said:


> I would suggest that you use the correct setting for the switch on the EBL. Despite my explanation (and I am NOT a qualified auto-electrician) you might have a hard time explaining to insurers or in a warranty claim if you had used the incorrect setting.
> 
> Also, just because the batteries are in a side locker, that does not mean they vent to the outside. We do not have the Alko double floor so I am guessing here, but I thought the lockers on Fiat-based vans had seals around the doors? If so, gas would build up inside the locker. To vent the batteries, you simply need two plastic tubes from the bleed pipes on the batteries and run them through a small hole in the floor of the locker. You will have to drill this. This assumes that there is a gas bleed point on the Exide Gels in the first place. I cannot remember. This information will be relevant however if, when the time comes to replace them, you opt for a different type of battery.
> 
> Philip


Philip

Thanks yet again Philip - I think you're right and I reached the same conclusion myself before I reconnected the mains yesterday afternoon. All appears OK so far, the Schaudt OVP 01 lights are on and the control panel above the habitation door indicates a +1.5A charge.

I checked the outside locker and as you say, it has seals around the door. There's a hole in the top of the locker where the water fill pipe passes through on its way to the fresh water tanks. This is all between the two floors but I know this isn't airtight into the van, so were fumes to build up, they could and probably would find their way into the living area.

There are no vent pipes connected to the battery though and on looking fairly closely at it, no obvious connection points either. The Exide Gel booklet attached is in German but the diagrams don't appear to show any vents either.

Looking at the Exide web site it states the _'Exide Gel is a sealed battery, absolutely maintenance free, no release of acid vapours and extremely low gassing'_ - but in the installation section there's a Caution note which says _'In spite of the extremely small amount of gassing from your GEL battery - do not use hermetically sealed battery containers'._

So the question now is, does the locker constitute a 'hermetically sealed batter container'? Given that there are open links to the other forward and pass through lockers, I suspect not - it is much larger. I suppose I could vent the locker to the outside but this wouldn't necessarily prevent any fumes from finding their way into the van.

However, given that so far as I can tell, this is a standard factory installation by Hymer and there are no vent connectors on the battery, I'm inclined to think it's probably OK. Knowing what I know now though, I think I'd prefer to have a battery with vent pipes - at least you can see they're properly connected and vented!

Thanks again, any further thoughts on this appreciated.


----------



## JeanLuc

MHv2 said:


> So the question now is, does the locker constitute a 'hermetically sealed batter container'? Given that there are open links to the other forward and pass through lockers, I suspect not - it is much larger. I suppose I could vent the locker to the outside but this wouldn't necessarily prevent any fumes from finding their way into the van.


I think you have answered the question. The pipe opening at the top and the links to pass through lockers define this. The locker does not constitute a hermetically sealed space, but any leaks might be into areas where you did not want gas to go!

I have attached a picture of my installation. As the Sprinter does not have a twin floor, the batteries are carried in a tray that is sunk into the floor beneath the settee. The vent tubes are to the right of the batteries (bottom one in the picture almost obscured by the brown lead). Tubes then pass through a hole in the base of the tray to the outside. If the Exides have a venting facility, it may be covered by a blanking plug or plate.
When one of my earlier gels failed I did not have this venting facility and the van filled with H2S. Not only is this a noxious gas, but it is toxic and quite destructive to some materials. The plywood cover to the battery tray has partially de-laminated and I shall have to get around to making a replacement one day. When I showed the damage to Dave Newell (who supplied the Elecsol replacements and did my last hab. service) he maintained that the hydrogen sulphide had caused the problem. As there was limited evidence of some prior deterioration when we bought the van at 4 years of age, I suspect the problem has happened before.

Typically, I understand that gels fail when one cell goes down. This can happen quickly and then H2S is given off on charging. You can detect the signs of cell failure if one area of a battery gets hotter than the rest when it is charged. Trouble is, most of us don't make a habit of feeling our batteries regularly. When I spoke to Elecsol prior to choosing them as replacements, they said their batteries were sealed and maintenance free, but advised that it was a good idea to vent them to prevent problems in the event of cell failure towards the end of the batteries' life.

Philip


----------



## MHv2

JeanLuc said:


> Typically, I understand that gels fail when one cell goes down. This can happen quickly and then H2S is given off on charging. You can detect the signs of cell failure if one area of a battery gets hotter than the rest when it is charged. Trouble is, most of us don't make a habit of feeling our batteries regularly.


Hi Philip - I've poked around further on the actual battery and the internet and am fairly certain there is no venting facility.

I did come across this http://www.exide.com.au/industrial/specs/ExideGel.pdf which 2/3 of the way down states:

*The recombination principle
In the EXIDE GEL sealed battery system, the gases produced during charging
are recombined back into water within the cells. This means that exceptionally
clean and safe handling is guaranteed, because neither gases nor acid
vapours are able to escape outside.*

When it comes round to replacing the battery, I think I might be tempted to get one with a vent though - for peace of mind sake if nothing else!

In the meantime, I'll make a point of 'feeling' the battery fairly frequently - it's charging at the moment and cold all round so I trust that's a good sign. Any idea what the useful life of a battery might be? - mine is 4.5 yrs old


----------



## JeanLuc

I would have thought 4.5 years is towards the end of a battery's life. I am sure I have read on here of people having to change batteries at anything between 3 and 5 years although I guess some last longer. Elecsol guarantee theirs for 5 years and I am not aware of any other manufacturer offering this length of warranty. (Not sure how easy it would be to claim on it mind you. I expect 'fair wear and tear' are excluded.)

Philip


----------



## Billp

So, does JeanLuc's reply mean that it is OK to replace the factory fitted Exide Gel 80ah with a Lecsol as long as the the Electrabloc setting is changed to Lead Acid?

I am still worried about the Hymer manual's assertion that the Factory Setting must not be changed!

Help please. I need to get a new battery urgently.


----------



## JeanLuc

You can change from Gel to Lead-Acid, so long as the selector switch is moved to lead-acid (Blei-Säure). Elecsol require the lead-acid setting.

The reason the Hymer manual says do not change the EBL switch setting is because Hymer also tell you not to change the battery type from Gel. This, I believe, is to do with German safety regulations; Gels don't spill if you turn the vehicle over. However, were you to turn it over, I suggest you would have many more serious problems to contend with!

There is no reason why you should not fit Elecsol (or other brands).

Philip


----------



## Billp

Thanks very much Philip. It is as I thought. 

Much appreciated


----------



## JockandRita

JeanLuc said:


> You can change from Gel to Lead-Acid, so long as the selector switch is moved to lead-acid (Blei-Säure). Elecsol require the lead-acid setting.
> 
> The reason the Hymer manual says do not change the EBL switch setting is because Hymer also tell you not to change the battery type from Gel. This, I believe, is to do with German safety regulations; Gels don't spill if you turn the vehicle over. However, were you to turn it over, I suggest you would have many more serious problems to contend with!
> 
> There is no reason why you should not fit Elecsol (or other brands).
> 
> Philip


Yep,

I'd go along with that too.

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## pieterv

JockandRita said:


> I wish to fit a Sterling Battery to Battery unit, and would suspect that the batteries would require topping up more frequently.................but that is another topic. :wink:
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Jock.


Jock, I'm having a sterling b2b fitted soon as well. I thought that fitment would have the reverse effect as it charges the batteries in a more efficient manner :?: 
Certainly hope so as you cannot top up my elecsols, they are maintenance free :?

Apologies for wandering off topic :roll:

Pete[/quote]

No, the B2B charges quicker by having a higher charging voltage, which does cause the batteries to gas, so requiring more frequent toppoing up.
When I was thinking about a Sterling B2B all the info, including this, was on the Sterling site some where. Probably still is. Well worth a read, they explain just about everything (or at list did) about the working of the B2B.


----------



## JockandRita

pieterv said:


> No, the B2B charges quicker by having a higher charging voltage, which does cause the batteries to gas, so requiring more frequent toppoing up.
> When I was thinking about a Sterling B2B all the info, including this, was on the Sterling site some where. Probably still is. Well worth a read, they explain just about everything (or at list did) about the working of the B2B.


Hi there, you are spot on with regards to increased gassing.

Due to the date Peejay posted as quoted above, he has experienced the virtues and the further maintenance of the B2B and the battery cells, as he had one fitted prior to Christmas.

We are only on our second outing with our B2B, but it is too early to comment on it yet.

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## oldosc

JockandRita said:


> Thanks from me too Philip for the explanation.
> 
> Just under 4 years ago, we were victims of the battery selector switch being at the wrong setting. Of the 3 x leisure batteries, one was an Exide gel, and two were FLA's which continually boiled themselves dry. I couldn't figure out a reason at the time, until I browsed the Elektroblok pages in the Hymer manual.
> 
> I reset the selector for LA, changed all batteries for 3 x Elecsol 100's and haven't looked back since. They have only needed topping up once, although I do check them often.
> I wish to fit a Sterling Battery to Battery unit, and would suspect that the batteries would require topping up more frequently.................but that is another topic. :wink:
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Jock.


 Hi Oldosc and Lady J here
Have you read the sterling information concerning leisure batteries, comments about fast charge etc, getting best results from cheap lead acid...and fewer,( I will look up and post if any intersted, next week) I bought my sterling some 8 years ago, worked perfect, 
1 hr tickover put 50 amps into leisure (( I know it warms the planet, but what is posterity ever going to do for me ??) , and the cost is similar to solar, works on demand in the winter, and is not needed if you move every two three days))(our fridge broke down in Sicilly, we needed fridge for some medication, bought an electrical machine needing 84 amps every 24 hrs) never had a problem, some other wilders had gennies, only getting 8 amps for all that noise.
Off to Dortmund on MONDAY to pick up new Hymer, hence interest in this topic after all this time...this new type of machine (my chausson is pre engine management system) means I shall have to get the battery to battery sterling, but would not be without one

once again many thanks to members providing real time info,and comments
"when I was 20 I listened to others and thought "god you don't know a lot, now I am 70 I listen to others and think well well you have learnt a lot lately.

oldosc & Lady J


----------



## CurlyBoy

The factory fitted Gel battery in our Hymer is now starting to fail, only showing 59 amps although on hookup constantly. So I shall change it for two 110 amp VARTA lead acid leisure batteries, had them on my Merc conversion and they were very good indeed, one set lasting for eight years.

curlyboy


----------



## oldosc

CurlyBoy said:


> The factory fitted Gel battery in our Hymer is now starting to fail, only showing 59 amps although on hookup constantly. So I shall change it for two 110 amp VARTA lead acid leisure batteries, had them on my Merc conversion and they were very good indeed, one set lasting for eight years.
> 
> curlyboy


Hi Curley, 
not too much up to the moment with all this high tec , see stirling man for advise.
lead acid are still the king, as long as you maintain them, bit of distilled water when needed.. the chemistry is well understood, so simple.. all lead acid batterys from a reliable source are ok...every thing else is all bells and whistles.

NOW lithium ion /mg phosphate are a different matter..see bike batteries

oldosc (quite old chemical engineer)


----------



## JockandRita

oldosc said:


> "when I was 20 I listened to others and thought "god you don't know a lot, now I am 70 I listen to others and think well well you have learnt a lot lately.


I like that quote. :wink:

Thanks Oldosc, for your comments and confirmation re the Sterling B2B. It comes into it's own when wild camping, or hopping between Aires and Stellplatz.
One thing I have noticed with it, is that when we come home from a weekend away (no hook up), it now only takes a couple of hours to top up the batteries with the onboard charger, when plugged in to mains, whereas before, it took anything from 12 to 24 hours.

My only concern, is that the analogue charging meter above the habitation door shows a discharge, when the B2B kicks in, and the more it recharges the leisure batteries, the more that meter shows a discharge. By the time I get home it is often showing 20-25 amps discharge, until I turn the ignition off. Then the meter works and reads as normal :? :? :? 
Others who have digital readout meters, are often advised to bypass them, as they conflict with the B2B.............apparently. :?

Cheers for now,

Jock.

P.S. 3 x Elecsols still going well at almost 6 years old now.


----------



## jonnystrong2000

Hi: Looking at Philips welcome post - can you elaborate on Elecsol GEL and the lead acid setting on the elektroblok? I have a 110AH Elecsol and assumed that it would be the Gel setting? - Why the difference? 

Thanks 

Kind Regards 

Richie


----------



## skyetinkerbell

hi all have just purchased a used hymer motor home and have replaced the battery under bonnett and the leisure battery could some one tell me if the plug sockets should work of these for telly or kettle thanks


----------



## skyetinkerbell

*hymer a544*

still stuggling to get my head around the electrics would appreciate any help offered many thank xx


----------



## BillCreer

Hi,

Heard you the first time.

No the batteries do not give you 240V to drive kettles etc. only 12v to power your lights, water pump etc. Unless you have an inverted fitted which are not standard equipment.

You only get 240v if you are plugged into an external supply through the socket on the side of the van.


----------

